

Why Amazon.com "Prime" is a Game Changer - aresant

Two weeks ago I joined Amazon Prime, which gives you free 2-day shipping on a large variety of Amazon’s items.<p>Today I realized that I needed a new funnel to top off my car with oil  which would mean a trip down to a physical store, probably a specialty store because I need a special length / etc.<p>You can see where this is going, I found one for $3.98 on Amazon.com that’s a better deal to begin with than those at PepBoys, etc and it’s going to be at my house in 2 days with zero cost shipping.<p>Yes, I'm late to the party, but still, this service just expanded Amazon from books &#38; media to EVERYTHING for me.<p>When Amazon starts offering this at a better value than $79 - let's say to all customers that place at least $100 a month in orders - they're going to rule the world.
======
Travis
You can add more than 1 Amazon account to a Prime account. For example, I go
in with 3 other friends; we can all use our own accounts, split the $79
(making it $20 apiece), and get the free 2 day shipping. Truly it's awesome!

~~~
aresant
Did not know that, great tip.

------
crxnamja
I have Amazon prime and LOVE IT! The only thing I realized is most of my
purchases are over $25 so it is just 2 day shipping as the perk, but that's
still awesome!

------
ErrantX
It's even better here in the uk. We get one day delivery :-)

sometimes I can order stuff at 5 pm one day and it arrives 9 am the next.

